# Hedera Helix?



## Rythlas (Jan 12, 2009)

I was in lowes the other day buying some silicon and whatnot and I decided to check out the plant section, just to see what my local area could provide me for plants and I saw this neat looking plant called Hedera Helix. I don't know anything about plants so I was wondering if it was suitable to put in my 29g vivarium. Would it grow to large? Will it even survive the humidity?

~Rythlas


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

it is a type of ivy, i had some in my 15gal tall tank, it dose pretty good in vivs, i had it in the tank for about a year until i took the tank down about a month ago, i actually put some of it back in my 20gal tall tank and it is still alive.

heres a like for pics of it in my old tank. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/28856-ivy.html


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hedera helix is English Ivy. It can become a massive vine and even kill large trees here in New York City. Since it is a temperate species, it generally would need a cool period and (therefore) probably won't perform well in the viv over time.

Good luck!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------

